# 2yr old Exotic Needs A New Home



## Trace40 (Dec 9, 2009)

Our little exotic girl needs rehoming sadly.

She's 22 months old and has been spayed. Her injections are all up to date and shes fit and healthy.

We are having to rehome her as we have 3 other cats and 2 dogs and shes getting very timid and withdrawn around the other animals. Not sure why this is happening as they have all got on fine in the past.

Shes a lovely little girl and loves lots of fusses and attention but isnt one for sitting on your lap. She will happily sit at the side of you for hours and loves to lie on the bed with you for a fuss aswell.

She is an INDOOR cat and must go to a home where she will be kept indoors as she has no experience of being outside at all. You need to be able to guarantee me that she will be kept as an indoor cat for her own safety.

I want her to go to the perfect forever home where she will spend the rest of her life. I dont want her to be moved around from pillar to post.

If you can offer her a new home please get in touch. We are in South Yorkshire

Heres a couple of pictures


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*She's beautiful, how sad that you have to rehome her.I hope you find a loving home for her.xx*


----------

